# Steelhead everywhere!



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

My boys and I went to a creek to catch some creek chubs and the dang steelhead were everywhere. They kept swing all over scaring the chubs. It was kinda neat watching the pairs make the nests though. I bet we saw at least 10 steelhead in the 1/8 mile of creek we fished. I've fished this creek since I was 10yrs old and have never seen anyone else fish it. I've never fished for steelhead before. Maybe I should :lol: Can't wait for them dang fish to leave so we can get back to catching some bait fish. I'll stop by tomorrow with the camera and see if I can get some pics. What should I use for bait/lure to catch some of these things?
CF


----------



## seareelz8 (Feb 22, 2008)

It is rare to find an abundance of steelies in a creek which is open year around. I normally see steelies in creeks in SW Mich the 1st week of April, and most all these locations don't open to fishing until last Sat of April.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Catfishingfreak said:


> What should I use for bait/lure to catch some of these things?
> CF


I'd check your 2011 Michigan Fishing Guide first to see if that stream is open to fishing this time of year.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Most likely it is closed if it is a creek.


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> I'd check your 2011 Michigan Fishing Guide first to see if that stream is open to fishing this time of year.


It says it's a type 4 whatever that means  Like I said I don't steelhead fish so I'm clueless :lol: 
CF


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Catfishingfreak said:


> It says it's a type 4 whatever that means  Like I said I don't steelhead fish so I'm clueless :lol:
> CF


It means the stream is open to angling all year, brown trout must be release between Sept 30-Last Saturday in April. As for what to use, I haven't a clue. My experience has been that spawning fish in smaller waters are often difficult to entice to strike.


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> It means the stream is open to angling all year, brown trout must be release between Sept 30-Last Saturday in April. As for what to use, I haven't a clue. My experience has been that spawning fish in smaller waters are often difficult to entice to strike.


Thanks for the info. When I was a kid I remember someone saying they(DNR?) planted browns in there. Wow that was like 30+ years ago lol.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

what if a creek isn't listed? There is a creek near my home that has salmon and steel head run in it but is not listed in the DNR book. Can I fish it?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Try a 1/8oz Little Cleo.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

limpinglogan said:


> what if a creek isn't listed? There is a creek near my home that has salmon and steel head run in it but is not listed in the DNR book. Can I fish it?


Yes, if it isn't listed, I believe there is a 5 fish limit, and the minimum size is 8 inches...someone might want to clarify that though, because most of the rivers I fish (well, all except one) are listed as trout streams.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I would try something really light and small. Like a small fly with a wax worm on it and a small split shot above. Make sure your stealthy somewhat so they dont see you and get spooked.


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Yes, if it isn't listed, I believe there is a 5 fish limit, and the minimum size is 8 inches...someone might want to clarify that though, because most of the rivers I fish (well, all except one) are listed as trout streams.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 3 fish limit if all are of the same species.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Drop a small plug back on them, like a Wee Wart or similar. Especially the male, which is going to be the darker fish behind the lighter/silver fish that is fanning the nest in front. Hang onto your rod.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

just pm me the directions and I will show you how its done :evilsmile


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

tunglnguyen said:


> 3 fish limit if all are of the same species.


Correct.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Curious did ya ever get one on or in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

oxdog66 said:


> Curious did ya ever get one on or in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We went back last Tuesday for more chubs and the creek was really thick with steelhead and now a bunch of long nose suckers. One of my boys tried to catch a steelie with a crawler and a small hook lol. They were less than 6t away laying in deeper holes if front of the rapids so he let it float down and managed to somehow hook one. It took off up stream and it looked like torpedoes everywhere :lol: I'm guessing it was not hooked in the mouth cause it went about 25yrd and came off. Now if this was back in the 80's when snagging was legal :idea:. He had fun trying to catch them anyways. 
CF


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool glad to see he had one on even if it was brief
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool any chance you help with some cat fishing on the Grand?
I have never been able to catch anything bigger than a few pounds and the Grand is all new to me. 
Thank You!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe if they arent listed, standard rules apply, which means season starts on the last Sat in April. Me thinks.


----------



## danwalleye (May 25, 2010)

friZZleFry419 said:


> just pm me the directions and I will show you how its done :evilsmile


 i love it LOL me too


----------

